# Lunch



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Monday - Wholemeal fusili with a tomato and basil sauce, topped with fresh sliced mozzarella & grated Parmesan. Bread roll, glass of water.

The mozzarella didn't really work that well with hot pasta and a hot sauce, but hey it's all about experimenting.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

On the way to the boat on weekends we stop by a sandwich shop that specializes in avacado creations.

I had the egg salad/avacado w/lettuce and tomato. Plain chips and a cola. (Or iced tea)

GOSH!! That's good on a hot day!!


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

Perhaps you should have given the mozzarella more time to melt in? I love fresh mozzarella with tomato and basil. I really don't like wholemeal pasta, though, the flavour seems quite wrong.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

No, I wanted it fresh. It didn't want it melted at all.


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

It's very nice when it melts into the tomato - and it would still have been fresh, as opposed to the vile processed type.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of the taste (or especially the texture) of whole-grain pasta, either. Have you tried the Barilla "Plus" pasta? It's kind of a compromise - partly regular semolina pasta, partly a blend of other flours (flaxseed, spelt, oats, barley, and "legumes" - I think that means chickpeas) and egg whites. It tastes a lot more like regular white pasta than their whole-grain.


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

I only buy De Cecco pasta - it's made from durum wheat, but I think all plain pasta is; however, it has some superior quality. I actually prefer it to fresh pasta.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I like fresh pasta only in home-made ravioli (which is outstanding, but more work than it's worth vs. our local supplier) or else in oil-based sauces like pesto or "aglia-olio" - my wife's favorite with parm instead of the "aglia" - never in tomato sauce or other water or broth-based sauces like clam, where they absorb too much sauce on their surface and become gluey. (OK, English majors - parse _that _ridiculous sentence!). I sometimes make my own pappardelle (very wide noodles) and dress them with garlic, oil, diced or shredded fresh mootz, wilted, halved grape tomatoes and fresh basil for a quick meal (with practice, a food processor, and a Kitchen-Aid pasta roller, you can make fresh pasta faster than you can boil dried). I have a supply of semolina (Buon Italia in Chelsea Market, NYC) and mix it 50-50 with white flour and an egg (Lidia's recipe).


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Monday: Boiled rice for lunch and dinner.
Tuesday: Boiled rice for lunch and dinner.
Wednesday: Boiled rice for lunch and dinner.
Thursday: Boiled rice for lunch and dinner.
Friday: Boiled rice for lunch and dinner.
Saturday: Boiled rice for lunch and dinner.
Sunday: Boiled rice for lunch and dinner. 

For breakfast every day, it's congee. This is boiled rice, which is boiled and boiled until it turns to mush.


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

MikeDT said:


> Monday: Boiled rice for lunch and dinner.
> Tuesday: Boiled rice for lunch and dinner.
> Wednesday: Boiled rice for lunch and dinner.
> Thursday: Boiled rice for lunch and dinner.
> ...


Sounds OK. But when do you get to eat the warmed pig brain you posted on my curry thread? I was being serious when I urged you to start a separate thread on revolting Chinese meals (I don't mean I find all Chinese food revolting, but clearly some of it is). BTW I've long had a theory that when the Chinese (and Japanese too) are entertaining visiting Western businessmen to meals of live monkey brain, poison gall bladder, snake venom stew and raw squid, aren't they really just having an elaborate and malicious joke at the expense of their credulous guest?


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

^^^^^^

I'm moving to Guangdong province in October. That will be the perfect time to get the interesting Chinese food thread going.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

*Lunch*

Tuesday - white bread chicken & bacon sandwich, the C & B mashed up in a mayo type sauce. 
Bottle of Pago Ace
Small Bag of dried fruit & nuts.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I had the breakfast burrito special today so I must skip lunch. 

But it was worth it!! 

There will be top sirloin, white sweet corn on the cob and tomatoes tonight for dinner!!

We had some guests recently from New England and their children remarked on the white/Silver Queen corn we eat here.

I says, "we feed that yellow stuff to the chickens!!"


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I says, "we feed that yellow stuff to the chickens!!"


...and we feed the chickens to the coyotes! We only eat prime steak in these here parts pilgrim!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Centaur said:


> It's very nice when it melts into the tomato - and it would still have been fresh, as opposed to the vile processed type.


Sorry I meant cold not fresh.

On the subject of cheese why does pre-grated Parmesan always taste and smelll like puke but fresh parmesan is wonderful.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

^^^ Because texture is everything!!


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Lunch
Mixed Green Salad with Oranges,Grilled chicken,Dried Cranberries and Pecans (yum!)


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Today I had a BLT with turkey bacon on Ezekiel 4:9 whole grain bread and a tbsp. of mayo. Turkey bacon is nothing like real bacon - it's more like beef jerky. But with a natural cholesterol level in the high 370's (140's with two medications) and seven stents in my cardiac arteries, real bacon isn't an option for me very often. On the plus side, the tomatoes are outstanding this time of year - my real excuse for having a BLT. In a few more weeks, we'll start seeing the heirlooms :tongue2: and we'll be eating them on everything for a month or so.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

New Jersey Tomatoes and Eastern Shore (MD) corn are the best!!

They make putting up with the heat worth it.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Lunch - Wendesday

Pizza in a cafe. Toppings: tomato, mozzarella, feta, sun dried tomatoes, artichokes, rocket. Delicious!


----------

